# level flat bands



## Froggy (Nov 8, 2010)

Just a note. I was having trouble with fork hits and accuracy on a small natural. Some of the chaps here suggested a larger fork. Whilst looking for that I changed the latex bands to 2cm x 23 cm level and cut a slit in the pouch for the attachment instead of a hole. It's way better now; accurate, seems very fast (really satisfying ricochet sounds) and no fork hits even shooting pebbles. 5 litre wine box at 20 meters 90% of the time, beer can perhaps 40%. I'm still looking for the larger fork so I can use wider bands but in the interim this works well. Might solve someone else's problem.

Ciao


----------



## Botus (Dec 3, 2010)

Useful information thanks for posting!


----------

